# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Farming] Ingrédients de cuisine

## Ptit gras

Ah la vanille, cette douceur rare des pays exotiques qui fait des super gâteaux et autres barres aux baies d'omnom, ce parfum, cette beauté sauvage...

Et ce prix  :tired: 

Je vous propose donc le farm vanille rapide et efficace : 5 minutes par run et en moyenne 10 gousses de vanille (jusqu'à 23 sur un bon run pour moi). Pour les chômeurs étudiants fonctionnaires qui composent le serveur, le respawn de ces petites plantes étant de 1h30, vous pourrez en attraper une centaine sur la journée pour peu de temps investi.

Carte :



En rouge la zone de farm, en bleu le chemin que tu suis, en jaune l'endroit ou tu tp. Je ramasse avec un outil en orichalque, je ne sais pas si on peut ramasser avec un outil inférieur. On a une dizaine de plantes sur le chemin, les vanilles s'obtiennent par paquets compris entre 3 et 5, et on trouve aussi de l'estragon, du poivre, de la girofle, de l'ail,... Aléatoirement.
*Ne ramasser que les herbes matures et herbes vertes.*

*Ajout 21/06/13*

Faucille & marteau, en avant Guingamp
Légende commune : en bleu là où tu te téléportes, en rouge là où tu cherches les plantes.
Ce sont tous des farms rapides (moins de 5 minutes), les drops étant plutôt rares surtout les piments rouges (d'où leur prix) et aléatoires (sauf piment de cayenne).
/!\ Gains par run très légers. Ces farms sont là pour aider le RAID à créer sa nourriture plus que pour augmenter son pécule.

-> Romarin : chutes de la canopée
A ramasser uniquement les "herbes matures"


-> Citronelle + piments de cayenne : détroit de la dévastation
A ramasser "piments de cayenne" et "coin d'herbe"


-> Piment rouges + courges musquées : montée de flambecoeur
A ramasser "courge musquée" et "herbes vertes"
/!\ en vert le lieu de la ferme à courges musquées


Spots de farms d'oignons, carottes et autres délices culinaires pas faits, mais si vous estimez que c'est nécessaire je chercherais deux-trois trucs.


Profit  :Cigare:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tu peux en ramasser avec les outils en acier sombre dans cette zone normalement. Au pire, un outil en mithril est largement suffisant.

----------


## Phen

Bon ben on y est allé avec Nagdum, bilan 3 vanilles à deux woot ... on a la poisse.

----------


## icemaker

Merci pour l'astuce  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

Clairement pas de chance, j'ai du faire un run blanc depuis 2 mois que je fais ça  ::o:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Dès que je récupère la patience de jouer avec mon ordi pourri, mon ... (bon oki je fais aps la liste) ben j'essaie !
Merci Ptit Gras d'avoir la gentillesse de partager tes bons plans !
(Quoi que, si c'est une histoire de bol, vous allez voir, je ne vais looter que de l'air  ::o: )

----------


## Maderone

Je n'ai rien eu de tout le run...

Bon et puis je ne sais pas si c'est ma chance légendaire, mais j'ai eu de la vanille sur de simples herbes vertes. 
C NUL !

----------


## Ptit gras

::trollface:: 

Faut pas s'attendre à des cargaisons de vanille non plus, c'est juste l'endroit le plus efficace pour le farm car très condensé géographiquement. C'est bien plus la merde a Metrica/Brisban/Caledon/marée sanglante et lumillule. Si je trouve un truc répétable pour ces zones je l'ajouterais  ::): 

Apparemment y'a des "herbes matures" et des "herbes vertes". Tout ce qui commence par herbe est bon, mais pas la pousse d'herbe variées.

----------


## Kiyo

Bonsoir,

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi la vanille est si recherchée ? j'en ai trouvé pas mal et suis étonnée de voir son prix au comptoir. Il n'est pas extraordinairement élevé, loin s'en faut, mais quand même plus que pour la plupart des autres ressources. Du coup je ne voudrais pas les vendre si elles sont vraiment utiles.

----------


## Ptit gras

Barres aux baies d'omnom principalement.

----------


## Anita Spade

Pour ceux qui découvrent.
Les *barres aux baies d'Omnom*, cette petite collation raffinée venue des pays lointains, particulièrement appréciée parmi les CPC, son format pratique permet de la glisser dans une poche pour l'avoir toujours à portée de main.
Ce met somptueux vous permettra d'avoir *30% de chances en plus* de découvrir du butin de qualité sur les dépouilles de vos victimes, et surtout non négligeable, *augmente de 40% vos gains*, autant dire indispensable pour votre run explo des catacombes d'Asca, par contre ne garantit pas le retour de l'être aimé.

Pour la confectionner, rien de plus simple, un peu d'huile de coude, un Maître Queue lvl400 et les ingrédients suivants.

----------


## Kiyo

Merci pour ces réponses  ::):

----------


## Gataloh

Sur le premier run à peine 3, le second 13, ca fait plaisir. Ne pas hésiter à s'arreter sur l'ile au sud du run, une quinzaine d'artichaud c'est près de 10PA, ca paie le voyage  :;):

----------


## billybones

jviens de ramasser mes premières baies d'omnom sweet ! je connaissais pas le 4h mais il va finir vite dans ma cantine !

----------


## Ptit gras

Je bump ici.

Avec le farming vanille, vous récoltez du poivre à foison. Ce poivre combiné au tas de sel que l'on achète au npc cuisinier vous permettra donc de remplir l'objectif journalier de craft pour 80 pc, le prix des 10 tas de sel.

----------


## dragou

> Je bump ici.
> 
> Avec le farming vanille, vous récoltez du poivre à foison. Ce poivre combiné au tas de sel que l'on achète au npc cuisinier vous permettra donc de remplir l'objectif journalier de craft pour 80 pc, le prix des 10 tas de sel.


suffit aussi d'avoir du minerai genre cuivre ou autre qui ne coutera rien (si ce n'est une perte de marge en cas de vente ^^)

----------


## KiKine

nice info !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oui, enfin, transformer des minerais en 10 lingots ou des chutes en 10 rouleaux vous fait également l'objectif journalier ^^'

----------


## dragou

> Oui, enfin, transformer des minerais en 10 lingots ou des chutes en 10 rouleaux vous fait également l'objectif journalier ^^'


on ne m'écoute pas, c'est dit plus haut!!!
(c'est en réponse à hier ^^)

----------


## Ptit gras

J'ai pas dit que c'était la meilleure façon de faire, j'ai juste exprimé ma façon de faire puisque je vais à la vanille tous les jours  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

Edit : ajout de spots citronelle/piment rouge/piment de cayenne/romarin qui sont tous des ingrédients assez coûteux.

----------


## Nessou

Le spot du détroit est excellent, celui de la canopée est plutôt bon aussi.

----------


## Ptit gras

Sur celui de canopée on peut chercher un peu plus au sud que la limite que j'ai indiqué, mais uniquement côté est de la rivière.

----------


## Zepolak

Thread édité à la demande de tygra pour avoir un nom qui correspond mieux.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Euh.
Alors, il semblerait que certains ne savent pas renommer leurs propres topics.
C'est vrai que tant qu'on a pas eu l'explication, c'est pas évident de trouver.
Mais il suffit de double-cliquer sur la barre du titre du topic, directement dans la liste des sujets, pour pouvoir l'éditer à la volée.

----------

